# Romania SOF CQB & H2H



## JBS (Mar 25, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNmiDQ5m4AI"]YouTube - Special Forces training - fighting[/ame]


----------



## 104TN (Mar 25, 2009)

I didn't actually see any of the video, I was too busy wondering WTF is up with that music.


----------



## Operator (Mar 25, 2009)

Where can i download that song!?!?!

Easter Europe including Russia has always enjoyed showing this fancy coreographed kung fu shit to the rest of the world. 

Im sure any real life SWAT officer in this forum can explain how difficult it is to neutralize an e.g. amphetamine drugged up suspect with their bare hands.

Well western forces and their hand to hand combat must suck real bad, just look at this video and see how easy its done


----------



## 104TN (Mar 25, 2009)

I don't know. As a whole I was unimpressed. I mean not once did any of those guys catapult off a trampoline to throw a tomahawk into a bullseye while upside down. In fact I don't recall seeing even one Dim Mak strike. Amateurish at best.


----------



## car (Mar 25, 2009)

The dogs were awesome!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Mar 25, 2009)

The song is freaking gay as gay gets… I don’t know about all those hip tosses and take downs, but the knife work looks good to go. I would love to get in to a no “BS” knife workshop or course. The dogs were freaking cool, jerking those dudes right of their cars. That was some funny shit, but the best part is when the dog handler gets bit by his own dog :doh:


----------



## JBS (Mar 25, 2009)

I liked their knife work too.


----------

